# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Show us ya rig

## w8indq

Thread started so you can brag about your rig

Heres mine 2012 new breed cyborg freshly coated in gunkote anodized green acessories 12in vendetta enforcer stabilizer, limb driver pro v rest, cobra ezy slide 1 pin sight chrono'd today at 287fps



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## 6MMBR

wes wallice longbow. 58lb @ 27inch
fps= who cares it works
timber arrows fethers and zawigis.

----------


## 6MMBR

allmost forgot my compound,,Lakota bigfoot. 48 axle to axle. still use my fingers.

Also run 4 flights instead of 3 that way when ur trying to get an arrow in without looking It dose not matter what way it goes in..

----------


## w8indq

> allmost forgot my compound,,Lakota bigfoot. 48 axle to axle. still use my fingers.
> Attachment 22506
> Also run 4 flights instead of 3 that way when ur trying to get an arrow in without looking It dose not matter what way it goes in..


What rest are you using ive got a spare free flyte with plunger or a bodoodle 2 if you are keen for a back up rest

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## 6MMBR

Should be fine with the rest Ive got, it works so dont want to change it.
The compound is my back up bow as I spend most of my time on the stick :Thumbsup:

----------


## savageshooter

My bow the day it arrived......My birfday!  :Thumbsup: 



Got it last year, still learning how to use it.

2013 PSE Rally left hand, adjustable from 29? to 70lb

My bows together.

The recurve is my target bow as i want to learn how to release properly etc.



its a Sebastion Flute Premium riser with Premium + 30lb limbs, limbs should be adjustable 2lb either way, but it seems 30lb is the minimum 34 max alot of importers have noticed it.

----------


## w8indq

> My bow the day it arrived......My birfday! 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it last year, still learning how to use it.
> 
> 2013 PSE Rally left hand, adjustable from 29? to 70lb
> 
> My bows together.
> ...


Where abouts do you shoot savage?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## savageshooter

> Where abouts do you shoot savage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Randwick Club in Lower Hutt

----------


## Boaraxa

Got my self an upgrade on Tuesday from archery direct PSE Surge set on 60Lb 30" draw rest is a Whisker Biscuit  just finished breaking it in so took it for a bush walk thisarvo had an animal 30 meters away but it drifted off unseen

----------


## w8indq

Nice looking rig boaraxa, whats that quiver?

----------


## Boaraxa

> Nice looking rig boaraxa, whats that quiver?


Im not sure carnt see any id on it it all came as a RTS its very lite and really simple to get off at the flick of a lever its by far the best bow iv had but i havent had many bow,s...3 .My only winge is how the string has settled dam peep sight is now facing the wrong way so gives the string a bit of a twist when you draw it back if you look you can see it in the pic.

----------


## w8indq

> Im not sure carnt see any id on it it all came as a RTS its very lite and really simple to get off at the flick of a lever its by far the best bow iv had but i havent had many bow,s...3 .My only winge is how the string has settled dam peep sight is now facing the wrong way so gives the string a bit of a twist when you draw it back if you look you can see it in the pic.


Yeah pse strings are pretty shit tbh, if you can send it to advanced archery they will get you right

----------


## Boaraxa

> Yeah pse strings are pretty shit tbh, if you can send it to advanced archery they will get you right


Just put another 50 odd arrows through it and its straightened it self out now it did 1 full turn...if it stays there itl be sweet

----------


## buckles1

Older Golden eagle Predator, just fitted sight, whisker biscuit, stab, and quiver. Still having a bit of trouble sighting it in but absolutely loving it!!!

----------


## Taff

Hi all my XSC33 still changing some bits on it, have it set at 52lb,

----------


## Shelley

Just picked up



Bowtech Fuel, trophy ridge 5 pin sight, octane arrow quiver, rip cord red drop down arrow rest and a bandit release, oh and a bunch or arrows, no broad heads yet but

----------


## Maca49

Good thread I know stuff all about, interesting! :Cool:

----------


## ishoot10s

My Mission Venture complete with thingo, whosiewhatsit and hoodamadackey... Set a tad over 50lb and with a 32" draw, that's been plenty...




Took it to far North Queensland couple years ago. Can't tell you anything else about that without incriminating myself. :Psmiley:

----------


## Dead is better

You must have LOOOONG arms mano. I have orangutan arms and I only had a 28" draw. U pull it back to your ear??? Wicked bow btw

----------


## ishoot10s

Haha, I'm 6'5" tall so looooong arms for sure. Simon Bullivant at Advanced Archery was scratching his head for a while trying to find me something that would fit my draw and my budget. The Venture was spec'd to allow up to 31.5" draw but Simon reckoned it would take 32" and it hasn't seemed to be a problem. Mission bows are made by Mathews so a little bit like the Tikka and Sako situation. I would only be at half cock with 28"!! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## machiavelli

My toy PSE Freak, set at 70LB, 34" draw.

----------


## machiavelli

Picture to above post?

----------


## Dougie

> Just picked up
> 
> Attachment 28888
> 
> Bowtech Fuel, trophy ridge 5 pin sight, octane arrow quiver, rip cord red drop down arrow rest and a bandit release, oh and a bunch or arrows, no broad heads yet but


I know feck all about bow stuff, just got mine in the post today and have been sighting in/breaking arrows all morning but DAMN that's a sexy looking bow. @ishoot10s your looks mean as to but there's no way my short arms could use that!!!

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I know feck all about bow stuff, just got mine in the post today and have been sighting in/breaking arrows all morning but DAMN that's a sexy looking bow. @ishoot10s your looks mean as to but there's no way my short arms could use that!!!


wheres the pic then?? what ya been breaking arrows on? that gets old pretty quick i can tell you that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> wheres the pic then?? what ya been breaking arrows on? that gets old pretty quick i can tell you that


Yeah it was third shot or something like that....put my box target right up against the fence after installing my sights and all my bits. Whoops...missed and TWANG! I learned a lot with that shot  :Wink: 

I can take a better photo tomorrow, just stole this off my facebook, here's the broken arrow and some sighters. I've been and bought three more arrows and also some online goodies coming later in the week  :Cool:

----------


## Shelley

Yeah, I too have broken an arrow, volcanic Rock and carbon don't play well together.

----------


## savageshooter

> Yeah it was third shot or something like that....put my box target right up against the fence after installing my sights and all my bits. Whoops...missed and TWANG! I learned a lot with that shot 
> 
> I can take a better photo tomorrow, just stole this off my facebook, here's the broken arrow and some sighters. I've been and bought three more arrows and also some online goodies coming later in the week  
> 
> Attachment 32182




Luckily, most compound bows are made with short-arse righty shooters in mind, theres alot of gear in that range.

----------


## w8indq

So here's the new bow lol
Matthews chill r

----------


## Blue Arrow

Here's mine:
 

PSE Vision 70 lbs
Gold Tip 7595 Arrows with Muzzy broad heads
Standard 3 pin sight, whisper biscuit, and quiver.

----------


## Keith_Buckby

> My Mission Venture complete with thingo, whosiewhatsit and hoodamadackey... Set a tad over 50lb and with a 32" draw, that's been plenty...
> 
> Attachment 28891
> Attachment 28892
> 
> Took it to far North Queensland couple years ago. Can't tell you anything else about that without incriminating myself.


Your hoodamadackey looks a lot better than mine!  Lol

----------


## Freezer

Mathews z extreme 60lb 

Shot lots of goats/bunnies/turkeys with it but still chasing the first deer.  Fired arrows over and under them though so can't be too far away. .....

----------


## chris-b

Not new but new for me.

Mathews Monster
65(ish) pound @ 28.5"

----------


## Taff

Just bought a Bear Agenda 34, pictures to follow after set up  :Grin:

----------


## BurtXoX

PSE surge set at 70 pounds 28" Draw shoting 29" arrows currently in the shop getting new string and QAD fallaway rest an be moving to single pin trophy ridge sight
post betta pics when get it back with upgrades

----------


## Obsidian

My new PSE Carbon Air ECS32. I had it restrung by Advanced Archery, and the arrows refletched to match.
61 pound DW, 29in DL, Hamskea drop away rest, IQ sight, and a Trufire wrist release.

----------


## Obsidian



----------


## 308

Looks bloody good

----------


## Obsidian

Thanks man. She shoots like a dream; the draw cycle ramps up really hard and took a little getting used to, but the back wall is rock solid, and it's super light.
Pretty happy with it.
I wanna get new limb dampers and get rid of the little red bits, and get the red off the arrow shafts.

----------


## maccanz

Bowtech Reign 6 set at 65lbs, I recently switched arrows to Gold Tip Hunter XT's totalling about 510grs. That's about my best effort to date shooting it...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## maccanz

> Attachment 118974
> My new PSE Carbon Air ECS32. I had it restrung by Advanced Archery, and the arrows refletched to match.
> 61 pound DW, 29in DL, Hamskea drop away rest, IQ sight, and a Trufire wrist release.


How are the new strings going? I was going to get some new strings from AA this summer...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Obsidian

Your Bowtech looks nice man.
Yeah the new strings are great. It came with red strings originally which looked hideous.
What distance are you shooting at in the photo?

----------


## maccanz

That's at 40 yards (36m) which is about as far as I have shot out to. I need to get the sight tape only my sight sorted when I have time.

How do you find the overall weight with the carbon riser? 

When I've got the quiver full of arrows on the Reign it feels pretty heavy - apparently a heavier bow holds on target steadier(?) but I've never tried anything else to be able to tell

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Obsidian

That's pretty impressive at that distance, imo. I can get max 15 meters across my front yard at home and my groupings are about the same as yours at 36, haha.
My carbon air is super light. I'm new to archery and don't have much to go off of, but the people at Advanced Archery also commented on how light it is, so I'll take that as confirmation.
Couldn't say if a heavy bow holds steadier, but it certainly reduces fatigue. 
My first bow is that EK Archery Research piece of junk shown in the first photo, that thing weighs a ton by comparison. But, it was cheap, and it got me back into archery (I had a bow about 15 years ago).

----------


## Shearer

Got this a couple of weeks ago and am just getting to grips with it. Really enjoying it but I think game animals are pretty safe from me at the moment.
I have shot it out to 30 yards but am still playing with the sights for different distances. I am sitting inside today watching the rain so am restricted to the 10 yards I can shoot inside. Haven't damaged anything yet...

FFS. Can't seem to get this photo the right way up!

----------


## Shearer

Best group today at 43 yards. I could usually get at least two arrows close together but then had some pretty wild ones too.

Bit of sight adjustment to do but happy with progress so far.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## Carpe Diem

Nice work @Ryan Songhurst, 

I finally managed just before Christmas get the missus to commit to a recurve bow she finally liked to shoot after trying quite a few. We ended up picking it up from Mike and Linda at Attitude Archery along with the requisite bits and pieces (ha ha I got my own little joke in with the fletching on the arrows in Blue and Gold - good old Otago colours for the Aucklander to shoot..) also saved a few hundy dollars and got a higher spec'd riser than the one available at advanced archery (things were a bit slim pickings prior to Xmas - I think a few people were getting that from Santa this year - Ho ho ho)

Now just have to sell the 300 win mag and I can go get that Compound bow that's been calling my name..
CD.

----------


## Creeper

> Attachment 126937


YoYo Robin Hood, that's a fuken cool rig yo got there fulla, slay some mean cham with that my niggar  :Cool:

----------


## LarrySu



----------


## nzspearo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice. What is it?

----------


## nzspearo

> Looks nice. What is it?


Mathews Triax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stickbowhunter

boblee 62" 54@29

----------


## w8indq

Shit, only just came back to the forum and cant believe this thread is still here haha, hers my 2 rigs now.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkN

Well I finally got the 'better' sight, that I had ordered in April, so now my bow is complete.

1st with the 'antique' stabilisers





2nd with the aluminium stabilisers





notes:

NAP Apache drop down arrow rest, with cage, c/o eBay 

Stabiliser mount from Mr Lim, c/o eBay 

Extended camo sight branded _TR_ Blade, c/o eBay 

Cat's whiskers supplemented, with a bit of white shock cord core

I put on the speed beads, as most top end bows, seem to come with them now, so I wanted them too  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thumb release,  c/o eBay, exactly the same as a 'Wolf' release but cheaper.

Now to paper tune, etc, etc and sight in the bow, peep sight might be replaced

----------


## Remote

@Ryan_Songhurst, that's the Mandarin Duck, Black Hunter, right? Just ordered a 60lb, but with the hybrid limbs. Looking forward!

----------

